# Locating Town Dump sites??  Research tips?



## KBbottles (Apr 6, 2010)

Greetings,

 Just curious if anyone has any advice on locating old dump sites in NJ?  I have a couple that I know of and dig, but they are not too old 1930s and younger.  I understand a lot of sites have been lost to construction and development, but there has to be some out there still.  I've come across a couple of very small older sites, but they were very shallow and not substantial.  I've tried old maps at the town library, but can't figure out how to determine where they would be.  Any research tips?  Most of what I collect is older than 1930s so would love to dig that type of material.  

 KB


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't been digging too long but the most productive method for me in finding dump sites are looking at old maps. I use historicmapworks.com, and www.bing.com/maps/ the "birds eye view" helps a lot too. I look for areas that haven't been developed (recently) and show locations of homes etc. After that I go to that spot and just look around. Bring a small rake or just kick leaves around looking for shards and sherds, as well as metal. And if you can get access to sanborn maps, those are more detailed, use those as well. Whenever I'm driving around I'm always looking for potential spots; especially riding shotgun on highways, I feel you cover more area a lot faster. Thats all I've got to offer, really.


----------



## 808 50th State (Apr 6, 2010)

Kenneth,
 I talked to some old timers and they directed me to some areas that they remembered that was used for dumping rubbish in the old days, a couple of them paid-off for me...Another way is finding out demolitions that are going to happen in your area, you can get  information of demolitions that are going to happen from your local state office...The site that I am digging was once a petroleum refinery which was build over a 1880's dump, the information of the dump was through old maps and asking a lot questions, the information of the demolition was through the local state office...Another way is like old.s.bottle said is just driving around and keeping your eyes open, hope this helps, I know how it is with those 30's dump, there a lot of them and only a few earlier ones, here in Hawaii it's definitely running out, I live on the main island of Oahu, 112 miles around and with most major development already done no more prime areas to dig anymore, the one I am digging is probably the last good old city dump left.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> I look for areas that haven't been developed (recently) and show locations of homes etc.


 
 I meant to say "show locations of homes on the old maps" but you prolly got the idea


----------



## KBbottles (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

 Funny story... I was out for a run this afternoon after work, and just recently started exploring these nice nature trails in my town.  One of them runs against a farm field and sure enough I located another site.  Mostly newer stuff from 40s-50s after scratching the surface, however I did find one small BIM clear bottle and a couple ABM meds with rubber stoppers.  Also came across broken milks, sodas, etc... I don't think the site has been touched yet so may go back tomorrow to tear it up a bit.  Keeping my fingers crossed that there may be older stuff underneath... would also like to search the rest of the border as it is public land now.  Nothing like getting exercise and taking a breather to find bottles.  LOL  Curious how many calories one burns spending an entire day shoveling dirt.


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had alot of luck on sites that the sanborn listed as a pond or a rock quarry. I guess Any big hole would get filled with trash back then? Alot of times you can find a dump at the end of the street. I would search All areas that were the Outskirts of town on the old maps.


----------



## KBbottles (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm ill have to figure out how to use sanborns...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 6, 2010)

Its not figuring out how to use them thats the problem, its getting access to them. Ive heard that its possible to access them at your local library, but I havent done that cause I downloaded them for my area when they were available online.


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 7, 2010)

You can go to the public library and look at them. Usually they'll make copies of the pages you want. I've found that old Plat maps can be just as usefull. You should be able to find Much older maps than Sanborns. I've found many online and available for free. Google "Historic Maps of..." and see what comes up. You might have to dig a little, but if it's a decent sized town the maps will be online.


----------

